# Any UK based blank T-Shirt supplier recommendations please?



## billyemsley (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone please recommend any UK blank T-Shirt suppliers please? I'm especially looking for dark colour Tee's in baby sizes (newborn upwards). This is the list I currently know of and have dealing with (still searching for the right one though)...

- Contintental
- Ralawise
- Prestige
- Pencarrie
- Mantis World

So far the only one that seems to actually do dark colour baby tee's is mantis world - however would really like to hear of any alternate options if possible..

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


Billy


----------

